# Experation dates



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Hay all,do you keep food items beyond the "best used by" date? I can see keeping canned goods but what about things like instant milk,rice and other dry goods. My GF thinks everything has a timer built in to go off when the date is reached. I take the old Comblock approach and keep everything until its useless. So what's your opinion?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If foods are stored properly, they can last for a really long time. The date, mistakenly called an expiration date by some folks,is aptly named "best used by date". It is the date at which the food processor says the taste and perhaps the nutritional value will start going down hill. The biggest causes of food and nutritional degradation is being stored in too hot a location, sunlight, oxidation and spoilage due to infiltration by bacteria, molds or fungi or critter infestation. Proper canning takes cares of most issues, whether it be done in a plant or at home. Home canning in a glass jars is great, I helped my mom for years and some foods were sitting on the shelf (*in a dark basement*) for years and tasted great. The storage of dry products, grains, flour, powered, *fat free* milk, rice, etc. has come a long way since I was a kid. There are other preppers out there who have different opinions but from everything I have hours and hours of research over, aluminized Mylar bag storage with removal of oxygen by either an oxygen absorber or Nitrogen purge or both (I use both) is the way to go for very long term storage, 10 to 20 years if stored in a cool dark area. Mylar bags are almost completely impervious to oxygen diffusion into the bag, and the oxygen absorber takes care of the little that does get in. For sake of handling and stacking, I store the Mylar bagged food in 5 gallon pails. Others believe vacuum storage works well but since the over the counter vac storage systems like Tilia's does not remove all the oxygen, an oxygen absorber finishes the process nicely. I only object to the fragility of glass, especially in seismically active areas. Some, my self included, use soda bottles (PETE on the bottom) for storage (supposed to be as good as Mylar). Some don't use the oxygen absorbers, I do. Try this website for more info and I believe good prices. 
https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/emergency_supplies/mylar_food_storage_bags.htm#.UwpHOvldXDU


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

StillTasty: Your Ultimate Shelf Life Guide - Save Money, Eat Better, Help The Environment has some good info.


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

We date every food item when we buy it. Rotate stock. We do not have special food that we hold in storage.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> StillTasty: Your Ultimate Shelf Life Guide - Save Money, Eat Better, Help The Environment has some good info.


You beat me to it!! Good site!


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

Been storing off the grocery store shelf food for a long time 20+ years. We store the food in a pantry that stays around 60-65 degrees all year round low humidity and dark. Found a lost 11-year old can of tuna the other day while cleaning up. Made it without telling the family, good news is they all lived. Seriously we use cans of friut, vegetables, meats, sauces years past there best by date with few not meeting your expectation. When using long term stored foods be aware of there condition, check the packaging for damage or signs they have been opened. Throw away cans that are swollen or leaking or if the relief gas when opening. If the color doesnt look right or smells wrong discard. 

There was a time in the early days that we would take all the dated cans and stored food when it reached the "best by date" to the food bank at the church. however times are getting tough and ever little bit helps. 

Worse case senerio on can use the older stored goods for the zombie neighbors that didn't prepare, for the last of there fuel, boots, candles and such.


----------

